# What's in your kit?



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Just wondering what's in everyone's kit and why.
Mine (for now) consists of a Magma clone, a drilled out Nautilus mini, a Kangertech aero tank V2 and an iStick.

Magma = because it's great!
Nautilus = for the coils.
Kangertech = for the airflow control.
iStick = it's miniature. ( I know I need a second battery, any suggestions?)

Show me yours!


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Some Reos = because they rock.
Some Cyclops = dual coils with AFC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Andre said:


> Some Reos = because they rock.
> Some Cyclops = dual coils with AFC.



Wow, something to aspire to.
Thanks.


----------



## Alex (25/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Alex said:


>



Another Reo fan.
I'm starting to consider buying a Reo.
Thanks for showing us your kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Hi @Moshe

My kit also has REOs but i also regularly make use of a nautilus mini on a SVD and a humble Evod1 on the mVP2 

REOs are my workhorses for a thumping vape and the other kit is for occasional mindless vaping at the computer. 

I am also in the market for a high power regulated mod but in no hurry. 

Am too busy on the juice front


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Moshe
> 
> My kit also has REOs but i also regularly make use of a nautilus mini on a SVD and a humble Evod1 on the mVP2
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks, now I'm definitely gonna look into a REO.

If you like the Nautilus mini give the Kangertech aerotank v2 a try.
I find the airflow control much better as the Nautilus is very limited (even drilled out to 3mm).

When you start looking for your HP mod let me know what you find maybe a group buy is in order.


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Moshe said:


> Awesome, thanks, now I'm definitely gonna look into a REO.
> 
> If you like the Nautilus mini give the Kangertech aerotank v2 a try.
> I find the airflow control much better as the Nautilus is very limited (even drilled out to 3mm).
> ...



Thanks @Moshe 
Yes, the Reo is a great device but not for everybody. Make sure you do yoir research before you buy. Better still, have a few vapes on one first. 

Thanks for the tip on the Aerotank. I am a mouth to lung vaper and prefer a tighter draw. So extra big airholes are wasted on me. I am also very impressed with the performance of these Nautilus BVC coils so for now i am happy

As for the high powered regulated mod, i dont think i will need to do a group buy. Several of the great retailers here on the forum are bringing in great stuff. Its just about watching closely and striking at the right time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

By the way @Moshe, how you finding the istick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/14)

Alex said:


>



Yoh... That mini silver with the white drip tip is stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Moshe
> Yes, the Reo is a great device but not for everybody. Make sure you do yoir research before you buy. Better still, have a few vapes on one first.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Aerotank. I am a mouth to lung vaper and prefer a tighter draw. So extra big airholes are wasted on me. I am also very impressed with the performance of these Nautilus BVC coils so for now i am happy
> ...



Thanks, that's great advise.

I agree the BVC coils are great.

I'll keep my eye out, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Silver said:


> By the way @Moshe, how you finding the istick?



Thanks for asking @Silver.

I love it, lasts me almost 3 days between charges.
I would like something that could go sub ohm though.

Only issue I have is it doesn't step down so if you are a low power vapor you have to build high resistance coils to compensate.

I'm busy looking for a new vv/vw box mod as a backup, any suggestions?


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Hanna clone I like - good price here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Andre said:


> Hanna clone I like - good price here.



I was actually just looking at that exact one.

Do you have one?
If so what do you think of it and have you had any issues?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/14)

My main mods are my REO's and my Sigelei's are my test juices mods! The Hana clone is pure Menthol Ice and then the two mech mods in the front are just for playing with sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My main mods are my REO's and my Sigelei's are my test juices mods! The Hana clone is pure Menthol Ice and then the two mech mods in the front are just for playing with sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 13859



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
That's quit the collection you have there.

Just looking at it all makes me feel like a kid in a candy shop planning my next buy.

How do you find the Hana?
Im thinking of picking one up.


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Moshe said:


> I was actually just looking at that exact one.
> 
> Do you have one?
> If so what do you think of it and have you had any issues?


Had one, no problems. Nice hand fit, enough power,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/14)

Moshe said:


> How do you find the Hana?
> Im thinking of picking one up.



It's OK... I bought it just to see what it was like... I prefer my Sigelei's because they are better quality but the Hana Clone is not a bad mod and is pretty cheap for what it is. The only real thing I don't like about is having to unscrew the back to change the battery. But other than that I can't fault it and I'm sure you will be very happy with one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Andre said:


> Had one, no problems. Nice hand fit, enough power,



Thanks, I think that might be my next buy.

Price is right and its a step in the right direction I think.


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's OK... I bought it just to see what it was like... I prefer my Sigelei's because they are better quality but the Hana Clone is not a bad mod and is pretty cheap for what it is. The only real thing I don't like about is having to unscrew the back to change the battery. But other than that I can't fault it and I'm sure you will be very happy with one.



That's great, thanks, I appreciate your thoughts.

Just checking out what's out there and loving all the feedback from the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

